# "Pit Bull" attack again in Pittsburgh



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

There are two, vastly different versions of the story. I have yet to see pix of the dog. 

Owner Injured In Pit Bull Attack In Jeannette, Westmoreland County - kdka.com



> *Man Attacked By Pit Bull In Jeannette*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dog Attacks Owner in Jeannette, Man Flown To Hospital - News Story - WPXI Pittsburgh



> *Dog Attacks Owner in Jeannette, Man Flown To Hospital*
> 
> *Family Members Say Dog Was Always 'Nice'*
> 
> ...


----------



## E.Sever (May 19, 2010)

*The REAL story.*

Okay this happened to my family, Bruce is my grandpa. N for ONE. The dog that bit him is a PIT-BULL. not a freaking german shephard. And TWO, that dog normally wouldn't hurt anyone. He's only a puppy. Well a really big puppy. So before you all go talk about stuff make sure you get the facts right, the news people don't even have it half right. But whatever. If you have nothing better ta do......

And btw your not gonna get a picture. my familys real bad on the personal stuff. Sorry all I can tell you is he's huge, stands maby 3 feet off the ground. He's while and has brown and black spots, but not that many. Mainly brown and white.

And one more thing, the dog that was outside isn't a newer dog, it's an older dog. But I don't know what breed.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I KNOW it wasn't a GSD. Never said it was. I _posted _here because there are a lot of Pit/Bully breed lovers here. I wasn't slamming anyone, I don't see _ANYWHERE_ in the thread that I slammed the owner of the of the dog or his family. 

I was, in-fact slamming the News because they ALWAYS use the Pit Bull and most of the time it's some version of it or what they THINK is a Pit Bull. Soooo.... before YOU talk stuff, perhaps you should understand the reason of the post first. 

I'm sorry that this happened to your family, and I hope everyone heals well.

You know what.. .I swear every **** time I post here anymore I make someone angry.. WTF am I doing that is so **** different than anyone else!!!! OMG, I'm freakin' SICK of it!


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> I KNOW it wasn't a GSD. Never said it was. I _posted _here because there are a lot of Pit/Bully breed lovers here. I wasn't slamming anyone, I don't see _ANYWHERE_ in the thread that I slammed the owner of the of the dog or his family.
> 
> I was, in-fact slamming the News because they ALWAYS use the Pit Bull and most of the time it's some version of it or what they THINK is a Pit Bull. Soooo.... before YOU talk stuff, perhaps you should understand the reason of the post first.
> 
> ...


I do not believe the person who wrote the reply is quite happy that their family is now making headlines everywhere because of their dog. They were probobly assuming that because you posted the story on this site that you may have thought it was a shepherd. 

Do not worry about individuals who act as such. In the end reactions like that will cause even worse arguments and it is just not worth it. 

Motto of the day. You cannot please everyone


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Had Pit Bull in the headline... NOT GSD. What ever. I think it's just a young, angry person and they just seem to want to take it out on me... I didn't mean to cause anyone anymore hurt... Other ppl post the same type of stories and don't get chewed out for it... typical of my luck!

I'd delete the dang thread if I could!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's a german shephard???



E.Sever said:


> Okay this happened to my family, Bruce is my grandpa. N for ONE. The dog that bit him is a PIT-BULL. not a freaking
> 
> german shephard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so a Pit Bull bit your Grandfather. i'm glad it wasn't
a freaking german shephard because those
german shephards have a worst bite than a
German Shepherd.



E.Sever said:


> Okay this happened to my family, Bruce is my grandpa. N for ONE.
> 
> The dog that bit him is a PIT-BULL. not a freaking german shephard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

delete what? a Pit Bull bit someone and you told us about it. 


FuryanGoddess said:


> Had Pit Bull in the headline... NOT GSD. What ever. I think it's just a young, angry person and they just seem to want to take it out on me... I didn't mean to cause anyone anymore hurt... Other ppl post the same type of stories and don't get chewed out for it... typical of my luck!
> 
> I'd delete the dang thread if I could!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, doggiedad, you made me laugh. I'm thinking either they're VERY young or perhaps a troll? Who knows. I did nothing wrong.


----------

